# Browning vs Van den Eynde vs Zammataro vs Drescher



## rhyn2012 (8. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen  mit welchem der oben stehenden Futtersorten Ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt, und warum.

MFG


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. September 2019)

Mit Browning, warum? Weil es Fische fängt!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. September 2019)

Kommt drauf an


----------



## Andal (8. September 2019)

Die Kriterien  sind so unglaublich präzise ausformuliert, dass es nur eine Antwort geben kann... 42!


----------



## feederbrassen (8. September 2019)

Futter ist nicht gleich Futter. 
Fangen tun sie alle die einen mehr die anderen weniger. 

Auf den Inhalt kommt es an ob der gut ist oder einfach nur Mist. 
Deshalb mische ich selbst. 

Drescher kenne ich nicht. 
Browning sieht man hier eher nicht. 
Van den Eynde, seit Jahren bewährt.
Gleiches gilt für M Zammataro. 
Bei letzterem weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle das da Zutaten und Verarbeitung Top sind.


----------



## nostradamus (8. September 2019)

Hi,
Browning: Fängt! Gibt besseres Futter in meinen Augen
Van den Eynde: Klassiker!


----------



## Fr33 (8. September 2019)

Irgendwie finde ich die Antworten sehr seltsam..... denn mir ist kein Lockfutter bekannt, dass in seinem Einsatz alleine Fische fängt 

Ne mal Spaß beiseite... alle genannten Hersteller machen schon klasse Produkte. Teils lassen die sich das aber teuer bezahlen. Wichtiger als die Marke ist das Einsatzgebiet und die Handhabe vom Angler! Ne lockere Stillwassermischung wird im Rhein im Feeder kaum was bringen und kaum Partikel binden. Schweres, sättigendes Brassenfutter ist dagegen für Rotaugen im Mittelwasser wieder nix....


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. September 2019)

vielleicht hätte ich bei meinem Post noch einen  hinzufügen sollen?


----------



## rhyn2012 (8. September 2019)

hey, danke bisher.

es geht mir hauptsächlich um feedermischungen für die strömung

BZW: futter zum feedern, man kann ja auch mit "stippfutter" klasse feedern


----------



## rhyn2012 (8. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Futter ist nicht gleich Futter.
> Fangen tun sie alle die einen mehr die anderen weniger.
> 
> Auf den Inhalt kommt es an ob der gut ist oder einfach nur Mist.
> ...


Drescher = HJG Drescher


----------



## Kochtopf (8. September 2019)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> hey, danke bisher.
> 
> es geht mir hauptsächlich um feedermischungen für die strömung
> 
> BZW: futter zum feedern, man kann ja auch mit "stippfutter" klasse feedern


Schon tausendmal beschworen: der Zammataro Rheinmix ist das beste Barbenfutter, dass ich je probiert habe.


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schon tausendmal beschworen: der Zammataro Rheinmix ist das beste Barbenfutter, dass ich je probiert habe.


Ja, nur ein bisschen käselastig im Abgang.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. September 2019)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Drescher = HJG Drescher


Muss ich den Kennen? 
Sorry das sagt mir nichts. 
Bildungslücke?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. September 2019)

Die Futtermanufaktur HaJottGe Drescher kennt doch jeder Brrrrooofiestipper. Taste de Paste mit de Fingers,die Mätschpaste, ist auch weltweit ein geheimer Geheimtip.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. September 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die Futtermanufaktur HaJottGe Drescher kennt doch jeder Brrrrooofiestipper. Taste de Paste mit de Fingers,die Mätschpaste, ist auch weltweit ein geheimer Geheimtip.


Ja dann ist es klar das ich das nicht kenne , ich bin ja kein Profi


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2019)

Hi,
kenne ich auch nicht und damit kann ich recht gut leben! 

Schau dir mal Sensas an oder wenn es günstiger sein soll Timar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. September 2019)

Das oben war Spaß! Die genannten Namen gibt es hier gar nicht,nur vom Hirsch hatte ich mal ne halbe Tüte bekommen. Das Ti**r oder Sens*s liegt hier in den Läden,gelegentlich auch irgendwas vom Franzmann. Fängt alles,oder eben auch mal nicht.


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Mais ! 
Da kann kein Browning oder Sensas mithalten.


----------



## phirania (12. September 2019)

Genau für meine Gewässer gibt es nur Selbstgebasteltes Futter....


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2019)

Hi,
das war nicht die Frage! Glaube jeder der etwas erfahrung hat mit Stippen/feedern mischt das ein oder andere noch in sein Futter dazu! 
Glaube auch, dass die Zeiten ansich vorbei sind, als man noch 100% das Futter selber gemischt hat. Früher war es "normal", aber heute?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> das war nicht die Frage! Glaube jeder der etwas erfahrung hat mit Stippen/feedern mischt das ein oder andere noch in sein Futter dazu!
> Glaube auch, dass die Zeiten ansich vorbei sind, als man noch 100% das Futter selber gemischt hat. Früher war es "normal", aber heute?


Ich habe zu wenig Zeit und zu wenig Ambitionen als Matchman um selber zu mischen. Es ist letztlich mit Computern: der Kram soll einfach funktionieren und mich nicht aufhalten  aber ich habe große Bewunderung vor Menschen, die sich in die Thematik reinknien und mit obskuren Stäuben und alchemistischen Werkstätten perfektes Futter zaubern


----------



## Tobias85 (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Mais !
> Da kann kein Browning oder Sensas mithalten.



Funfact: Mit soner Mischung (ohne Mais, dafür mit Kakao) hab ich tatsächlich meine ersten Fische beim Feedern gefangen  Jetzt setze ich glücklicherweise erstmal mehr auf Fertigmischungen


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Funfact: Mit soner Mischung (ohne Mais, dafür mit Kakao) hab ich tatsächlich meine ersten Fische beim Feedern gefangen  Jetzt setze ich glücklicherweise erstmal mehr auf Fertigmischungen


Man fängt ja auch damit, aber das bedeutet kcijt dass nicht noch Luft nach oben wäre


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Woher will man wissen ob man jetzt mit dem teuren Fertigkeiten der Firma X mehr gefangen hätte als mit der Firma Y oder doch mit Paniermehl und Haferflocken ?


----------



## Tobias85 (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Woher will man wissen ob man jetzt mit dem teuren Fertigkeiten der Firma X mehr gefangen hätte als mit der Firma Y oder doch mit Paniermehl und Haferflocken ?



Wissen tut man das nicht, aber mit ner extrem bindigen Paniermehl-Haferflocken-Mischung im Stillwasser bei 2m Tiefe? Mit nem eher exlposiven Mix hätte ich sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Rotaugen angelockt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Oder mit Köder x oder mit Köder y oder oder oder.... angeln ist an und für sich eine tiefreligiöse Sache - viel hängt vom Glauben ab und glauben ist immer eine Form von Nichtwissen. Aber man kann sich annähern- und das geht nur durch angeln, angeln, angeln (und dabei am besten die Augen offen haben)


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wissen tut man das nicht, aber mit ner extrem bindigen Paniermehl-Haferflocken-Mischung im Stillwasser bei 2m Tiefe? Mit nem eher exlposiven Mix hätte ich sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Rotaugen angelockt.


Es gibt viele Angler die Nutze Paniermehl und Haferflocken in noch flacheren Gewässern und fangen sogar. Vielleicht noch ein Päckchen Pudding Pulver dazu?


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Ich nutze auch Fertigfutter, mein Dauerbrenner ist das wunderbare Gros Gardons- natürlich hat es seinen bestimmten einsatzzweck, d.h. ich nutzt es in den meisten Situationen unter seinem Potential.



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Angler die Nutze Paniermehl und Haferflocken in noch flacheren Gewässern und fangen sogar. Vielleicht noch ein Päckchen Pudding Pulver dazu?



Lieber Matrix
Das ist ja ein Klassiker. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal probieren. Bin aber auch kein FUtter Bocuse. Könntest Du bitte einen RIchtwert für das Verhältnis von ca. 1 kg Trockenmischung angeben? Das Gewässer wäre Flach, unter 2m, aber über 1,50, mit sanfter Strömung- wie müsst ich Paniermehl und Haferflocken für ne Fütterung mit kleinen Ballen mischen? VIelen Dank im vorab,
Minimax


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch Fertigfutter, mein Dauerbrenner ist das wunderbare Gros Gardons- natürlich hat es seinen bestimmten einsatzzweck, d.h. ich nutzt es in den meisten Situationen unter seinem Potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Mischung gibt es kein Rezept . 
Einfach die Pampe zusammenrühren nach Gefühl ! Kokosflocken und Buttervanille sind noch sehr gute Zusätze. 
Alles aus dem Supermarkt


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Für die Mischung gibt es kein Rezept .
> Einfach die Pampe zusammenrühren nach Gefühl



Dankeschön- aber siehst Du, das Gefühl ist eben das Problem- viele Angler (Ich bin einer von Ihnen) haben eben nicht die Erfahrung und die Zeit dieses Gefühl zu entwickeln, und da wird halt auf Fertigfutter zurückgegriffen, was sollen wir denn anderes machen- bei 5, 10 oder 15 Ansitzen im Jahr ist nicht soviel Zeit für Ekschperimente.
Wenn ich sage, meine kleine dunkle Trockenfliege ist besser als gekaufte Muster, und dann nur sagen kann "sie muss halt richtig gebunden werden" oder meine allen käuflichen Schwimmern überlegene  (angeblich, ich selbst bin nicht so überzeugt) Avonpose "Da müssen Schwung und Proportionen stimmen", da ist dann der ANglerwelt nicht sooo viel geholfen,
Und daher dann eben die Frage nach konkreten Rezepten Fürs Selbermischen. Mein Letzter Versuch aus Hafis und Paniermehl ergab eine Substanz, mit der man Landebahnen für Schwere Bomber beschichten konnte, oder Verankerungen Für Ölbohrinseln herstellen konnte.


----------



## rippi (12. September 2019)

Benutzt denn keiner hier Billigfutter aus Ungarn?


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Doch, hier ich, kauf ich immer in meinem Angelladen, Carp Zoom Fiesta. Manchmal wirkts, seltener nicht.


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Lieber @Minimax , 
Mit Paniermehl und den Haferflocken bekommt man kaum eine lockere Mischung hin! 
Im Futterkorb hält sich das Futter auch längere Zeit und man muss auch nicht nach jedem Wurf den Korb neu füllen da ja noch genug drin bleibt.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Es gibt ein Haufen relativ neutraler aber technisch einwandfrei wirkender Hausmarken. Auch in Großgebinden. Die kann man dann ganz nach Bedarf aufpeppen, wenn man das möchte. Oder man kauft tütenweise, im 2-3 kg Pack, bei irgendeinem Markenanbieter ein, wenn der Bedarf geringer ist. Mithin immer noch viel billiger, als ein abgerissener Wobbler.

So lange man nicht dicht bei dicht in einem Wettbewerb fischt, ist es vollkommen egal, von wem das Futter ist. Es muss nur frisch sein und technisch einwandfrei funktionieren. Und je nach Jahreszeit sollte man sich Gedanken um Farbe und herzhafte Happen im Futter Gedanken machen.

Ich meine, irgendwo im Trööt was von Barben und dem Feeder gelesen zu haben. Da ist Browning Easy Cheese und eine herzhafte Fertigmischung mit Zammataro Käseadditiv nie verkehrt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax ,
> Mit Paniermehl und den Haferflocken bekommt man kaum eine lockere Mischung hin!
> Im Futterkorb hält sich das Futter auch längere Zeit und man muss auch nicht nach jedem Wurf den Korb neu füllen da ja noch genug drin bleibt.


Guter Tipp, danke!
Ach ja: trollst du aus Langeweile oder hast du deinem Opa die Zugangsdaten zu deinem Account gegeben?


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Warum so aggro @Kochtopf ?

Mit Paniermehl kriegt man Bindungen hin, die denen von Opus Cementum kaum nachstehen. Und großartig Aroma verbreitet es auch nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum so aggro @Kochtopf ?
> 
> Mit Paniermehl kriegt man Bindungen hin, die denen von Opus Cementum kaum nachstehen. Und großartig Aroma verbreitet es auch nicht.


Weil jemand, der sich als Feederspezi mit Furor allen Ungläubigen entgegen geworfen hat nicht sehr glaubwürdig ist wenn er mit Paniermehl, buttervanille und Haferflocken um die Ecke kommt


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Ironie!?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ironie!?


Mindestens


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Aber selbst wenn man irgendwo, mutterseelenalleine, wo ansitzt, ist es besser, als gar nix. Die Fische haben nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie nehmen es, oder sie haben eine strengere Diät. Und wenn man sich irgendwo hinsetzt, darauf vertraut, dass die Bröserlmischung die Fische nur so herbeizieht, hat man eh gegen den suchenden und gewässerlesenden Kollegen die schlechteren Karten.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax ,
> Im Futterkorb hält sich das Futter auch längere Zeit und man muss auch nicht nach jedem Wurf den Korb neu füllen da ja noch genug drin bleibt.



Oh, ok, ich hatte aber glaube ich mal vor langer Zeit irgendwo an obskurer Stelle gelesen oder so, dass man beim Feedern ja gerne möchte, dass sich das Futter aus dem Korb löst, und arbeitet und man so mit mehreren Würfen einen Futterplatz aufbaut? 
Andererseits hat Deine Methode ja auch Vorteile, wenn die Paniermehl Haferflocken Mischung ganz fest im Korb sitzt, lockt ja das extrem starke Aroma dieser Mischung die Fische in Hakennähe über einen langen Zeitraum, die FIsche können die Harte Mischung nicht so leicht fressen, und es gibt sogar einen Selbsthakeffekt, wenn man den Korb arretiert. Herrje, das mit der Angelei ist schon kompliziert, da werde ich nie durchsteigen.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ok, ich hatte aber glaube ich mal vor langer Zeit irgendwo an obskurer Stelle gelesen oder so, dass man beim Feedern ja gerne möchte, dass sich das Futter aus dem Korb löst, und arbeitet und man so mit mehreren Würfen einen Futterplatz aufbaut?
> Andererseits hat Deine Methode ja auch Vorteile, wenn die Paniermehl Haferflocken Mischung ganz fest im Korb sitzt, lockt ja das extrem starke Aroma dieser Mischung die Fische in Hakennähe über einen langen Zeitraum, die FIsche können die Harte Mischung nicht so leicht fressen, und es gibt sogar einen Selbsthakeffekt, wenn man den Korb arretiert. Herrje, das mit der Angelei ist schon kompliziert, da werde ich nie durchsteigen.


Feedern, Methodfeedern, oder the Methode..... it's not easy. Darum fische ich auch lieber á la Lätschering und füttere per Hand, oder mit der Zwille.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> und füttere per Hand, oder mit der Zwille.



Ist bei mir ähnlich, aber mein Vorpost war auch nicht superduperhundertpro ernst gemeint


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ähnlich, aber mein Vorpost war auch nicht superduperhundertpro ernst gemeint


Da schließlich das Angeln des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung sei, habe ich das auch so begriffen!


----------



## Tricast (12. September 2019)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr eure Späße über das Angeln treibt? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr eure Späße über das Angeln treibt?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Wir belieben, mit Verlaub, gelegentlich etwas Schabernack zu treiben.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr eure Späße über das Angeln treibt?



Ja, Hochwürden,
ich bekenne mich schuldig bis zum Grund meines kleinen schwarzen Herzens, schuldig des Frevels, der Bilderstürmerei und vor allem des Schabernacks, heckbremsend,
vorfachverachtend und fertigfuttermixend, und ich geniesse es total, genauso wie Du, mein lieber Freund!
herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Dieser Thread.


----------



## Tricast (12. September 2019)

Aber wenn schon Paniermehl, dann wenigstens Panko-Paniermehl. Und das ganze verfeinern wir dann noch mit TTX Mais.

Viel Spaß meine Freunde
Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Ich bin dazu übergangen, nur noch Schaumstoff in Aromen getränkt beim Feedern zu verwenden, weil das Futter sowieso nicht so wichtig ist und den Händlern nur die Taschen füllen soll. Haferflocken und Paniermehl sind mir auch zu teuer, kaufe ich erst wieder, wenn es auf Wish oder Ali angeboten wird. Futterschleuder befülle ich nur noch mit Splitt, funktioniert ebenfalls bestens. Wer braucht schon die Brownings, Dreschers und Zammataros dieser Welt, die wollen doch nur mein Geld.


----------



## geomas (12. September 2019)

Vielen Danko, 
Peter Panko, 
wo gehts lanko?


Und wo ist das Mini-Symbol („Smilie/Emoticon”) für Curry-Pulver?


----------



## Matrix85 (12. September 2019)

Die Paniermehl und Haferflockenmischung kann man auch um das Blei kneten wenn man keine Futterkörbe hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die Paniermehl und Haferflockenmischung kann man auch um das Blei kneten wenn man keine Futterkörbe hat.


 
Ich nutze die Haferflockenmischung nach dem Angeln auch, um die Fugen der Fliesen im Badezimmer und die Schlaglöcher auf der Straße zu verschließen. Ist wirklich Prima, das Zeug!


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2019)

ich habs jetzt! --> Es wird als Geschosse für die Abwehr der Fischreiher eingesetzt.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieser Thread.


Ich frag mich ob es sich lohnt Popkorn zu machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob es sich lohnt Popkorn zu machen



Glaube ich nicht, die Paniermehl/Haferflockenfraktion bekommt die Hände doch gar nicht mehr aus dem Eimer zum Tippen, weil das Futter so gut bindet.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. September 2019)

Ich mach mir Pommes


----------



## Tricast (12. September 2019)

Ihr müßt das Futter, ich meine das Gemisch aus Paniermehl und gemahlenen Haferflocken, dann nur noch sieben damit keine Klumpen im Futter sind. 
Das Glas Konfitüre fehlt noch, es dient dem Geschmack und macht das Futter fluffiger.


Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob es sich lohnt Popkorn zu machen


das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt!


----------



## rippi (12. September 2019)

Also wer zum Fang von kiloschweren Weissfischen mehr braucht als eine handvoll Paniermehl, der kann doch kein richtiger Angler sein.!!!! Ich fange sogar mehr mit einer halben Hand voll Paniermehl. MIT MADEN!!!


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. September 2019)

Aber um nochmal auf die Haferflocken zurükzukommen, welche sind denn nun besser dafür geeignet, 
die kernigen Haferflocken, 
die zarten Flocken, 
oder gar die Schmelzflocken????


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob es sich lohnt Popkorn zu machen





Peter_Piper schrieb:


> das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt!



Das ist das Anglerboard, wenn wir uns alle ein bisschen ins Zeug legen, lohnt sich ein Schüsselchen Popcorn immer!


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. September 2019)

Bier ist schon offen!


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2019)

es kommt darauf an was man fangen will 
Meine moderlieschen in meinem teich lieben haferflocken und man kann massen von ihnen fangen.  
Sie mögen allerdings nur die feinen haferflocken und auch nur, wenn man sie vorher in wasser etwas weichen lässt.....


----------



## rhyn2012 (12. September 2019)

https://www.16er-haken.de/paniermeh...NW1p00Fl2kWYqIsG12XMgLzbHERokhAqkNr-vCShBvZqU


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2019)

danke! Steht ja einiges echt gutes drin!
Paniermehl pur ist halt.....


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2019)

solange ich beim Kochen keine vorgefertigten Gewürzmischungen ,Bratensossen und ähnliches verwende mische ich auch mein Futter selbst ,
also kann ich da meine Senf nicht dazu geben .das einzige chemische - ich nehme Zücklis statt Zucker - klebt nicht so und lockt auch nicht die Wespen an .


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Also wer zum Fang von kiloschweren Weissfischen mehr braucht als eine handvoll Paniermehl, der kann doch kein richtiger Angler sein.!!!! Ich fange sogar mehr mit einer halben Hand voll Paniermehl. MIT MADEN!!!


Ich hab einen Angler am Stammtisch kennengelernt, der fängt die Karpfen mit einem trockenen Brötchen und einen Eimer! 
mach das erst mal nach 
Rod pod , Sitzkiepe , Rutentasche, Coolbag usw... braucht er alles nicht! Frohen 4. Advent


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich wickle nur noch Alufolie um meinen Haken und fische bevorzugt die freie Leine am Wickelbrett. Futterkorb bastle ich aus Kugelschreiberfedern, die befülle ich mit der aromatischen Erde und dem Lehm vom Acker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Aber um nochmal auf die Haferflocken zurükzukommen, welche sind denn nun besser dafür geeignet,
> die kernigen Haferflocken,
> die zarten Flocken,
> oder gar die Schmelzflocken????


Das steht doch sogar drauf - jedenfalls früher als ich die eingeschenkt bekommen hab und dann nachlesen gelernt habe ...
für welche Baby- und Altersklasse.
Für ganz alt wieder die ganz weichen ...

Die Frage steht im Raume:
Sorgen die kernigen Haferflocken für eine schnelle Übersättigung der Fischkundschaft?

Die andere wesentliche Eigenschaft von Futter hat Andal schon mal sehr schön beim aufkommenden Tulip beantwortet:
Das beste Futter oder wenigstens Futterzutat ist Angler-selbstverwertbar, wie ein Brötchen und das Dosenfleisch oder Popcorn oder Banane,
oder auch schon mal zubereitete, vorgekostete und damit ausprobierte Haferflocken.
Und das Kochtopf sein Futter auch weiter probieren mag.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Januar 2020)

Steht zwar nicht in der Überschrift aber als Geizhals habe ich mal ein paar Tütchen Timarmix im exnershop.de geordert. 
Falls von Interesse, kann ich nach dem Verkosten berichten, ob es gefressen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

Das vorsichtige Vorkosten und möglicherweise anständige Verkosten ist gefragt, für Angler und Fisch,
schließlich müssen wir wissen, ob das unseren Lieblingen auch bekommen wird!


----------

